

CEO Turns a Seldom Used ccTLD Into a Booming Global Brand - DotSauce
http://www.dnjournal.com/cover/2010/november-december.htm

======
iwwr
Companies just have to pay a little more for domain hosting due to the threat
of .co brand hijacking or phishing. It's the nearest legitimate thing to
blackmailing, not a brilliant business plan.

~~~
falsestprophet
Two more _brilliant_ business plans: .om and .cm

------
fletchowns
Jeez, think they have enough pictures of that dude in the article?

~~~
smashing
I personally like their innovative use of BOLD.

------
dshankar
I wish the article provided some insight into HOW he turned it into a 'booming
brand.'

